
Microsoft mercifully puts an end to April Fools' Day gags - MagicPropmaker
https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/27/microsoft-ends-april-fools-day-gags/
======
jdsully
Fun in tech really died when they killed off the Easter Eggs. Excel used to
have its own embedded flight simulator and engineers got a place to sign their
names. In XL95 it was the Hall of Tortured Souls, a Doom like room you could
explore.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK0M74E8PS4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK0M74E8PS4)

------
stuaxo
Corporations hate things that make us human, humour, ambiguity, sex and
emotion.

Unless they are monetising them.

------
KingMachiavelli
The really simple solution is to only have the gag for non- corporate
accounts. Then again a lot of people (myself included) use their personal
email for buisness. Yet people also use non-domain windows licenses for
buisness use and get angry when updates are automatically installed.

I think this is just part of the trend of tech companies becoming more
corporate and traditional as expectations increase.

------
maimeowmeow
April fools, Microsoft is a very hip company. /s

~~~
mc32
While I totally agree with this, I think it’s none the less an example of
becoming just another part of the economy rather than being s special part of
the economy.

I.e. tech is mainstream and diffuse and not as niche as it used to be in its
own economic orbit.

------
russh
I usually avoid the Internet on April 1.

------
badsavage
Another thing Microsoft tries to ruin

